# North California breeder?



## hogdaddy77 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello,
I was wondering if there are any Maltese Breeders in North California (Sacramento-San Francisco area). I am looking to add a Maltese puppy to my family, but could not think of getting one with out knowing the breeder and meeting the puppy..and most definatly would not consider putting a puppy on a plane. Any direction to a breeder in the North California area between San Francisco and Reno, Nevada would be greatly apprecated.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

This thread that is running right now might be helpful to you. . .

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=13798


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the American Maltese Association. Click on the breeder's list on the left hand side. That would be a great place to start.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Also, check out our "Questions to Ask Breeders" in the Breeders section. It will be very helpful to you on your search.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------

